# conceiving after using a special lube.



## Missy R (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to post something that sounds like a shameless plug for a commercial product but after the struggle and heartache I've been through over the last decade I wanted to share what happened with us in case it helps someone.  I just got pregnant the first month I tried using that conceive plus gel. I have been trying to conceive off and on for a good few years. I have a couple of rounds of unsuccessful IVF, clomid, tried taking temperature every day, peeing on  sticks, accupuncture, herbs etc. The only other factor that was different this time was that the month prior to conceiving I had just had a scope put up to check what looked like fibroid . It turned out I didn't have a fibroid, but maybe the fact that my cervix had been opened a little also played a part. 

I was told last year that I have lower fertility than would be expected for a woman of my age - 41. We had been told that DH had only 1% of sperm that were normal or remotely interested in going anywhere!  We had been told to pin no hopes at all on getting pregnant naturally. I looked on amazon and in the review section for this lube there were quite a few women saying it worked for them in the first month too. It could be a coincidence I really don't know. I have also used Pre-seed lube in the past which does something similar but I didn't get pregnant then. Anyway wishing you all success and I hope that a story of good news naturally for a women in her 40s is good to hear amongst all the depressing stuff we hear from doctors!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww congrats!!! 

I have some concieve plus, but to be honest I am hit and miss using it but you have just motivated me to stop being lazy  xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that Missy R - warmest congratulations on your BFP - delighted for you and wishing you a wonderful and uneventful pregnancy.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello missyR and huge congratulations on your wonderful news! It certainly is always a booster to hear of peoples good stories!!

I have a question for anyone who feels they want to answer but it might seem a tad silly ; 

I have seen these lubes on the market before - and I have thought ooh they sound good - but the idea that they are a lubricant always sort of put me off - for me everything is ok in that department, I never have any trouble 'getting wet' as its so commonly called ( sorry perhaps tmi!) And have never needed to use lubricants, lucky me I guess lol. But if these kinds of products do have a success rate in helping women concieve, is it worth my while getting some? Or are they only really for women who use the full benefit of it being a lubricant? 

Currently my dp and I are ttc naturally - with a little help from the cbfm, we also take pregnacare conception - for me, and wellman - for him, I was taking epo up until very recently, ( I read an article that said something along the lines of it can cause problems with implantation) and I thought well I don't really need the boost to my cm but I was willing to give anything a go - but if what this says is true then its probably hindering me more than helping.

So yeah I would be more than willing to try concieve plus - but as I say would using a lube be daft of me because my cm is fine? Or is it worth a go anyway - I'd be scared things got too slipperly and hindered rather than helped the little swimmers lol 

Hope one of you can make sense of this rather long post lol and again missy huge congrats !!!!


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Temptress89

I would be inclined to say that you probably don't NEED it.  Having said that, it probably wouldn't hinder anything - worst case scenario you would have wasted your money (it's not cheap). We used it and I did fall pregnant (eventually) but, if I'm honest, we (or more to the point 'I') did need it.  

Also, the month that I conceived, I hadn't been 'good' in that I was drinking tea/coffee and alcohol (most weekends as lots on in Jan). BUT!! It's definitely NOT that I 'relaxed and it happened' - I was just feeling more realistic that it probably wouldn't happen so no point in depriving myself.  The temping, POAS and symptom spotting continued as per normal - the only difference being that I was like 'yeah, I had cramping around this time every other cycle too, it doesn't mean anything'   

Lots and lots of luck and


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi little thank you for your reply, i think i might look into a bit further, at this stage im willing to try pretty much anything just to feel like im doing SOMETHING,lol. iv just entered my 2ww so it may be something to look into for next month  

xxx


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Many congrats on your BFP Missy R!

the_temptress89, although you may have no issues in the abundance of cervical fluid there is still possible your fluid is the wrong pH for sperm to survive etc - some clinics do a post-coital test for this (mine didn't). So the lubricants may still help as they are designed at the coprrect pH balance and have extra nutrients to support sperm etc, so always worth a try!! They haven't worked for us I may add, but I think alot of it is down to luck of the draw/at the right time, but you never know...!!!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

vickster - aaah so thatts how they work! i thought it was just a lube lol but one that didnt damage sperm liek alot do.... hmmm this could be worth a shot then,  thank you xxx


----------

